# Back flips



## gmmvp42 (Aug 2, 2006)

Any one have good advice on jumping back flips? I have a mini-t and want to nail a backflip off a jump. Just gas it on the ramp and keep it pegged in the air? Haven't started practicing yet, so any help is cool. Anyone see Pastrana tonight 2X!!


----------



## general_lee01 (Jun 12, 2006)

i did a back flip on a jump on a carpet track. just get a almost straight up jump and get a big run for it and just hold it wide open. 
Collin


----------

